

Novel polynomial basis and its application to Reed-Solomon erasure codes - aks4751
http://arxiv.org/abs/1404.3458

======
aks4751
This O(n\lg n) erasure decoding algorithm is suitable for long RS codeword. I
am not very sure the real applications of this new algorithm, since many
applications, such as RAID and erasure codes on distributed storage systems,
do not need long codeword. Probably, the algorithm can be used to tolerance
packet loss on wireless connections.

------
pjkundert
I offer a USD$500 bounty for the first C++11 implementation of this algorithm
that passes my 'make testex' unit tests in
[https://github.com/pjkundert/ezpwd-reed-
Solomon.git](https://github.com/pjkundert/ezpwd-reed-Solomon.git). Copyright
transfers to me. Resultant implementation will be dual-licensed: GPLv3 and
commercial. (See: [http://hardconsulting.com/products/13-reed-
solomon](http://hardconsulting.com/products/13-reed-solomon))

Let's work together to get the implementation into the Linux kernel under
straight GPLv2 as well. It uses Phil Karn's implementation currently, with
almost no modification. There is a minor deficiency that should be addressesd
while we're at it...

It'll be fun to get this into widespread use!

Contact me at perry@hardconsulting.com.

~~~
floatingatoll
Coders, this is a lowball offer for something you retain no ownership of - or
right of commercial use or resale - afterwards. Negotiate!

